# Recent trip North: NT and WA



## Nephrurus (May 16, 2007)

G'day all, 

I've recently been away on a trip to WA and NT for 10 or so days. Got back just in time for the Expo. Heres a few pics of what i saw. You may have seen these photos of you're on my email list or a member of another forum i sometimes post on. There will be some non-herp photos here, but DON'T FREAK OUT. Some reptile ones will swiftly follow. 

First stop in the NT was in the Daly River Catchment area. This are is about to be screwed at the end of the year when the moratorium on landclearing is lifted and clearing resumes. Intensive agriculture will be pushed in this area to boost some agenda.... enough politics and poor decisions, more pictures! Heres the Daly River, from helicopter. 






The catchment area is basically a big wetland in some areas. Enormous! HUGE!
Heres a brolga that was getting around (again from helicopter). 





The area has it's fair share of feral pest. We also saw buffalo and donkeys. Here are some feral Horse i photographed. 





That the end of the Helicopter shots, here is a really small picture of some long tail finches that are all about the place. Very cute animals. 





Heres an Orange leaf nosed bat that was unfortunately a DOR. Threatened species they are. In some areas we saw quite a few buzzing in front of the car, which may indicate that they are locally common in that area, or that they simply have travelled far and wide to hang around the road. 





Here's a common-as-muck _Gehyra australis_ that i found on the roof of a nice sandstone cave on dusk. 





Everyone seems to be very keen on Night Tigers at the moment. Heres one we caught trying to creep quietly behind our quads without us noticing. 









This is a very sweet northern nail-tail wallaby being raised by carers. 
















Another macropod. Antilopine wallaroo.





BHP. Found on the side of the track. 










The best find of the trip. _Vermicella intermedia_. Note the lack of internasal scales! Found under a tent that had been set up for 5 days. 

















**All photos are property of Henry Cook. They may not be used without the express permission of the owner. 

All the best, 

-H


----------



## iceman (May 16, 2007)

love the night tiger pic's, the bhp is not to bad either.


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

great pics mate


----------



## liasis (May 16, 2007)

that bhp is not bad i have seen worse in captivity must of been one fun trip and whos helicopter was it


----------



## Nephrurus (May 16, 2007)

Yeah it was fun. I had another thread about a trip in feb (goooone now). It was better, and longer, and we saw more stuff. 


-H


----------



## Kratos (May 16, 2007)

geez you get around Nephrurus. How does one join such a trip


----------



## Nephrurus (May 16, 2007)

Heh..... for a trio of brevicauda i could look into making it happen.      

And, as with everything, the old adage applies here as well. It's not about what you know, it's about who you know. 

-H


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 16, 2007)

It's good to see the night tiger I went to katherine in easter and saw nothing but ghost bats due to the population of cane toads there was nothing but them to see. Apparently the cane toads are starting to kill alot of the wildlife down there including pythons, monitors, goannas, elapids, etc etc. But I hope to see more then just cane toads on my next trip to Katherine. Hope you enjoyed the daly H


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

them last 3 pics r they bandy bandys


----------



## reece89 (May 16, 2007)

great pic by the way too


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Stunning photos, you had quite a trip, full of wildlife. I love the Wild Brumbies galloping along, great shot. The Wallaby is adorable, and that night tiger - just stunning. Great photo skills. thanks for sharing!


----------

